# IPMBA Police Cyclist Course



## sibsjr (Nov 20, 2003)

[FONT=arial, helvetica]*March 31 - April 4, 2008*[/FONT]
*[FONT=arial, helvetica]Framingham, MA*[/FONT]​

Location:
Framingham Police Dept.
1 William Welch Way
Framingham, Ma 01702

Schedule:

Class begins, 0800 at Framingham PD Training room. Each student is required to have the proper equipment... Read, Download, & Bring!!!! Required Equipment: download .pdf . Any questions or problems with gear contact Ofc. Langmeyer. Night ride in on Wednesday.

Instructors:

Officers Chris Langmeyer PCI# 922 Bob Sibilio PCI# 942

$250 - Class size limited to 20 - *Call to reserve a slot for your officers.

Contact information:

langmeyer (at) comcast.net

774-836-6604

Accomodations:

Best Western Framingham 
130 Worcester Rd (RT9)
Framingham MA 01702
1-800-497-7555 E-mail or call Ofc. Langmeyer for special class reduced rates.

Additional Information:

This class includes classroom instruction (tested), on-the-bike practical exercises, such as slow-speed drills (tested), obstacle clearing (tested), off-road riding in the State forest, group riding downtown, rail yards, housing projects, bike-oriented patrol procedures and bike maintenance. Students should expect to be riding their bike for four to five hours per day. Friday will include live fire exercises (150 rds) or indoor simunitions training if inclement weather. Simunition weapons and ammo provided by FPD.

Description:
Bicycle officers need to ride whenever and wherever they are needed. Proper training is essential to an officer's on-the-job performance and safety. It is also critical in reducing liability. The PC course provides bicycle officers with the skills they need to effectively serve their communities. The course is divided into eleven units: Bike Handling & Vehicular Cycling, Bike Fit, Group Riding, Hazard Recognition & Common Crashes, Obstacle Clearing & Riding Techniques, Patrol Procedures, Nighttime Patrol, Community Policing, Basic Maintenance, Legal Issues & Traffic Laws, and Fitness & Nutrition. This demanding class involves over 20 hours of on-bike time to develop and improve riding skills.​*Course Length:* minimum 32 hours 
*Required Equipment*: see IPMBA website
*Testing Procedure: *written & on-bike 
*Requirements: *Applicants must be police officers currently assigned to bike patrol, officers applying to become members of a bike unit, or members of a department considering use of the bicycle. 
*Certification:* IPMBA Certification is available to sworn police officers who successfully complete the practical test, earn a score of 76% or better on the written test, become members of IPMBA, and submit applications for certification accompanied by the appropriate fee.

see ipmba.org for more information


----------



## martymar219 (Dec 8, 2006)

Great course&#8230;good instructors&#8230;highly recommended!


----------

